# Trending threads



## Drago (4 Mar 2018)

Just a query about the 'Trending Threads' malarkey on the home page. 

A new thread with zero replies makes the list. However, an even newer thread that's already on its third page of repkies does not.

Is there an algorithm calculating what's trending, or does it simply pluck random threads out the ether? A daft, utterly inconsequential thing, but its really piqued my curiosity!

Cheers,

Bern.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Mar 2018)

You trying to be trendy again?


----------



## Lozz360 (4 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> A new thread with zero replies makes the list. However, an even newer thread that's already on its third page of *repkies* does not.
> .


Definition of repkie: Any edible sea urchin.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2018)

Well, that's exactly my point. A thread discussing sea urchin recipes would be very popular!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Mar 2018)

Never accept a sea urchin from a stranger. It may have been spiked.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Mar 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Never accept a sea urchin from a stranger. It may have been spiked.


Looks for 'groan' button. Fails to find it. Pushes Like instead.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Mar 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Looks for 'groan' button. Fails to find it. Pushes Like instead.



It's been a hard week. I'll take either at this point


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Mar 2018)

Not wrong you are.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Mar 2018)

Lovely use of all parts,
cleaning and cooking instructions just Google..


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 398468
> 
> Lovely use of all parts,
> cleaning and cooking instructions just Google..




Do all that, then throw your urchin in the bin and go get yourself some fish and chips.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Mar 2018)

It's something I've asked Shaun about in the past and it is an algorithm that looks at the number of views the thread is getting plus the frequency of those views, meaning that a new thread that is getting lots of hits can rise up the trending threads quite quickly.

It can sometimes get skewed if there is a keyword that the search engine bots like and keep coming back to look at.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do all that, then throw your urchin in the bin and go get yourself some fish and chips.


I tried it once, it ended in the bin....
Ah, fish and chips, soul food


----------



## Specialeyes (4 Mar 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Never accept a sea urchin from a stranger. It may have been spiked.



I'd never accept a sea urchin from a friend or anemone!


I'll get me coat...


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Mar 2018)

There's a time and a plaice...


----------

